# Tarantula Porn



## Brian S (Jun 9, 2005)

I just got male G rosea tonight from a good buddy and decided to hook him up with my lonely female.

It was love at first site!!!


I feel like Cupid now lol


Kevin, does the male look familiar? LOL


----------



## meier link (Jun 10, 2005)

now that is some good porn!!!!!!! :clap:  :clap:


----------



## Brian S (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks, I'm glad you like it


----------



## smokejuan (Jun 10, 2005)

:clap: That's my boy! Takes after his father ...lol Let's hope we both get sacks from him. He's a good looking fella to make for some nice slings. By the way thank you again for the Caney Mountain (safari) yesterday! I enjoyed every minute of the only 2 hour window we had to climb up and down those glades. It is a spectacular and unique area. Not just the arachnids have a WOW value. The strange plants, other odd insects and lizards where excellent. Very unique ecosystem. I look forward to returning in the not too distant future.

Kevin


----------



## Brian S (Jun 10, 2005)

I had fun too.
I'll keep you updated on the rosie. Your male is a real Prince Charming lol


----------



## smokejuan (Jun 10, 2005)

My smaller female that I hoped would take just blocked herself in today. I don't believe it's a molt because she has been her ol' colorful zippy "fiesty" self and had molted in January. Keeping fingers crossed. She has more rose color appearance than average. 

Kevin


----------



## Brian S (Jun 10, 2005)

The male liked that so much he decided to go back for more lol


----------

